# cyclogest script let down...



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

hi there

i in a real panic,,, i with the dogus clinic suppost to start Cyclogest on 29th and i still not had script off them i tried ringing but number cuts off... i sent emails last couple of days. i really getting in a state now any advice... it all so late... i have tx 2nd of june... can you say if it ok if you dont get started till last minute on this... is there a natural altenitive i can get over counter...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You are supposed to start the cyclogest on day zero (i.e. the day of or what would have been egg collection) in order to convert the uterine lining quality from proliferative to secretory.

Can you get a script off your GP or a local fertility clinic? The London Womens Clinic I know are one clinic who will write a script for an outside patient for a fee, as I have seen it in their price list. Other clinics might be prepared to do this for you.

Have you had this medication prescribed for you before and have some proof of what was given? If so you can walk into a UK pharmacy and see if the pharmacist is prepared to make an ''emergency supply at the request of a patient''. 

If the Dogus clinic is in the EEA, then you could get an ''emergency supply at the request of a doctor'' (the pharmacist would have to be able to speak to the doctor and be happy they are genuine) with a legal script to follow.


----------



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks for you detailed and very useful reply... 
wish you the very best..
thanks again

T


----------

